# Pro Boxer defends wife's honour; locks ***



## VT_Vectis (Nov 26, 2014)

Thought you guys may like this link to an article with video footage.

Could have gone very differently for this Russian boxer, who stepped in when a few thugs attempted to molest his wife at a club while he was indisposed; this is what happened when one of them suggested they all step outside. Thankfully justice prevailed on all levels.

Check it out; Gang of 10 yobs hassle pro boxer s wife - watch as he takes care of business - Mirror Online

Lol just seen thread title! As I'm sure you can guess is meant to say kicks ***...


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice work


----------

